# FreeBSD 9 PPP will not make a connection



## acleworth (Aug 1, 2012)

FreeBSD 9 running on VMWare.
PPP will not start

Here are my configs
rc.conf

```
ppp_enable="YES"
ppp_mode="background"
ppp_nat="YES"
ppp_profile="axxess"
```

ppp.conf

```
default:
 set log all Phase Chat LCP IPCP CCP tun command
 set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0

axxess:
 set device PPPoE:em1
 set authname xxxxxxxxxxxx
 set authkey xxxxxxxxxx
 set dial
 set login
 set timeout 180
 add default HISADDR
```

This is in ppp.log

```
Aug  1 19:48:02 firewall ppp[1583]: Phase: Using interface: tun0
Aug  1 19:48:02 firewall ppp[1583]: Phase: deflink: Created in closed state
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1583]: tun0: Command: default: set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1583]: tun0: ID0: 0x801fde5e0 = fopen("/etc/ppp/ppp.conf", "r")
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1583]: tun0: Debug: ReadSystem: Checking axxess (/etc/ppp/ppp.conf).
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1583]: tun0: Command: axxess: set device PPPoE:em1
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1583]: tun0: Command: axxess: set authname xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1583]: tun0: Command: axxess: set authkey ********
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1583]: tun0: Command: axxess: set dial
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1583]: tun0: Command: axxess: set login
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1583]: tun0: Command: axxess: set timeout 180
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1583]: tun0: Command: axxess: add default HISADDR
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1583]: tun0: ID0: 9 = socket(17, 3, 0)
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1583]: tun0: ID0: -1 = write(9, data, 200)
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1583]: tun0: TCP/IP: rt_Set failure:
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1583]: tun0: TCP/IP: rt_Set:  Cmd = Add
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1583]: tun0: TCP/IP: rt_Set:  Dst = 0.0.0.0
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1583]: tun0: TCP/IP: rt_Set:  Gateway = 10.0.0.2
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1583]: tun0: Debug: wrote -1: cmd = Add, dst = 0.0.0.0, gateway = 10.0.0.2
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: ID0: 0x801fde5e0 = fopen("/var/run/tun0.pid", "w")
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Phase: PPP Started (background mode).
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Establish
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Phase: deflink: closed -> opening
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: ID0: 0 = NgMkSockNode("", &cs, &ds)
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Debug: List of netgraph node ``em1:'' (id 2) hooks:
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Debug:   Found orphans -> ethernet
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Debug: Connecting netgraph socket .:tun0 -> [4]::tun0
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: ID0: 2 = socket(2, 2, 0)
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: ID0: 0 = ioctl(2, 3223349521, 0x7fffffffcb30)
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: ID0: 0 = ioctl(2, 2149607696, 0x7fffffffcb30)
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Debug: Sending PPPOE_CONNECT to .:tun0
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Debug: Found the following interfaces:
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Debug:  Index 1, name "em0"
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Debug:  Index 2, name "em1"
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Debug:  Index 3, name "plip0"
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Debug:  Index 4, name "lo0"
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Debug:  Index 5, name "tun0"
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: timer_Start: Inserting physical throughput timer[0x80207c090]
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Phase: deflink: opening -> dial
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Chat: deflink: Dial attempt 1 of 1
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Phase: deflink: dial -> carrier
Aug  1 19:48:17 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Debug: Waiting for carrier
Aug  1 19:48:18 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: Select returns -1
Aug  1 19:48:18 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: ---- Begin of Timer Service List---
Aug  1 19:48:18 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: physical throughput timer[0x80207c090]: freq = 1.00s, next = 0.00s, state = running
Aug  1 19:48:18 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: ---- End of Timer Service List ---
Aug  1 19:48:18 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: timer_Start: Inserting physical throughput timer[0x80207c090]
Aug  1 19:48:18 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Debug: Waiting for carrier
Aug  1 19:48:19 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: Select returns -1
Aug  1 19:48:19 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: ---- Begin of Timer Service List---
Aug  1 19:48:19 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: physical throughput timer[0x80207c090]: freq = 1.00s, next = 0.00s, state = running
Aug  1 19:48:19 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: ---- End of Timer Service List ---
Aug  1 19:48:19 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: timer_Start: Inserting physical throughput timer[0x80207c090]
Aug  1 19:48:19 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Debug: Waiting for carrier
Aug  1 19:48:20 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: Select returns -1
Aug  1 19:48:20 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: ---- Begin of Timer Service List---
Aug  1 19:48:20 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: physical throughput timer[0x80207c090]: freq = 1.00s, next = 0.00s, state = running
Aug  1 19:48:20 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: ---- End of Timer Service List ---
Aug  1 19:48:20 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: timer_Start: Inserting physical throughput timer[0x80207c090]
Aug  1 19:48:20 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Debug: Waiting for carrier
Aug  1 19:48:21 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: Select returns -1
Aug  1 19:48:21 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: ---- Begin of Timer Service List---
Aug  1 19:48:21 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: physical throughput timer[0x80207c090]: freq = 1.00s, next = 0.00s, state = running
Aug  1 19:48:21 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: ---- End of Timer Service List ---
Aug  1 19:48:21 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: timer_Start: Inserting physical throughput timer[0x80207c090]
Aug  1 19:48:21 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Debug: Waiting for carrier
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: Select returns -1
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: ---- Begin of Timer Service List---
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: physical throughput timer[0x80207c090]: freq = 1.00s, next = 0.00s, state = running
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: ---- End of Timer Service List ---
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Timer: timer_Start: Inserting physical throughput timer[0x80207c090]
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Phase: deflink: carrier -> hangup
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Debug: deflink: Close
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connect time: 5 secs: 0 octets in, 0 octets out
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Phase: deflink: 0 packets in, 0 packets out
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Phase:  total 0 bytes/sec, peak 0 bytes/sec on Wed Aug  1 19:48:17 2012
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Phase: deflink: hangup -> closed
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Debug: route_IfDelete (5)
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: ID0: 0 = socket(2, 2, 0)
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: ID0: 0 = ioctl(0, 3223349521, 0x7fffffffd7e0)
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: ID0: 0 = ioctl(0, 2149607696, 0x7fffffffd7e0)
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Dead
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: ID0: 0 = ioctl(6, 2148037723, 0x7fffffffd8b0)
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Debug: route_UpdateMTU (5)
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Debug: DoLoop done.
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Phase: PPP Terminated (normal).
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Debug: route_IfDelete (5)
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: ID0: 0 = socket(2, 2, 0)
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: ID0: 0 = ioctl(0, 3223349521, 0x7fffffffd470)
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: ID0: 0 = ioctl(0, 2149607696, 0x7fffffffd470)
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Debug: Radius: radius_Destroy
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: ID0: 0 = unlink("/var/run/tun0.pid")
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: Chat: Parent notified of failure
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: ID0: 0 = socket(2, 2, 0)
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1583]: tun0: Phase: Parent: Child failed (errdead)
Aug  1 19:48:22 firewall ppp[1649]: tun0: ID0: 0 = ioctl(0, 2149607801, 0x7fffffffd480)
```

Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm not sure if they are actually needed but I also have these in my ppp.conf:

```
set mru 1492
        set mtu 1492
        enable lqr
        set lqrperiod 5
        set cd 5
```


----------



## izotov (Aug 2, 2012)

It seems that the authname and authkey values must be quoted (at least it was a problem in my case):

```
set authname "xxxxxxxxxxxx"
 set authkey "xxxxxxxxxx"
```
Give it a try.


----------



## acleworth (Aug 2, 2012)

I tried the quotes but no difference.
Also the extra options in ppp.conf made no difference


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2012)

Is em1 correctly configured?


----------



## acleworth (Aug 3, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Is em1 correctly configured?



Correctly configured it what way?


----------

